# CPU Socket Backplate, can it be removed?



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2013)

i dunno if u call this a CPU Socket backplate or what u call it, but is it safe to remove so i can install a stuck cooler bcs, i tried pushing it with my fingers, but it don't come off the pcb so i think it maybe taped with some thermal tape or something...







i need to install stock Intel CPU cooler from my i5-2500K but with that backplate thing the pop-pins can't go through the pcb holes and lock itself into place.

so some help here would be nice ^^

pic of the front of the cpu socket with Intel Pentium G650 installed:


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

It should pry off easily.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> It should pry off easily.



*should* ain't always what it appears to be, bcs i can't to that with my fingers, i dunno why feels like it's sticking to the back of the pcb and i don't wanna break something trying.


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

It's supposed to stick so it doesn't fall off when the heatsink is removed. Just finesse it a little. It should be able to be come off with just your hands, but if not, find something that won't scratch the board. It's unlikely that it would be permanent, at least that's what my experience has shown.


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 7, 2013)

wich motherboard is that ? If pre-build like HP,Compaq, Dell or something else i suggesto to you do not bother change anything they are glued for sure.

Try to heat that backplate and try to remove it.


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 7, 2013)

use a blow dryer to heat it up first if it still dosen't come off with ease you do risk tearing up the board.


----------



## Maban (Mar 7, 2013)

Are OEM backplate implementations really that evil?


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2013)

it's a SuperMicro C7Q67: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/core/q67/c7q67.cfm

from other pics on google i have found of this board they don't have this cpu socket backplate on u can even buy it so i guess it may be removable but, i don't have a hair dryer i can use :/

but maybe i can borrow one from my sis ^^;


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> Are OEM backplate implementations really that evil?



Anything oem using adhesive is evil, 
Part is screwed down to the mother board 99% of the time, cover it in glue 
Part has potential to fall off and cause damage, a piece of tape will do.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2013)

Maban said:


> It should pry off easily.



Don't "pry" it. Give the top side of the board where it pokes out through the holes a few taps with a small hammer (have a stead hand,) It only holds the cooler on so there should be absolutely nothing holding it on. It should come off fairly easily once you get it to move. Be gentle and patient with it.



Batou1986 said:


> Part is screwed down to the mother board 99% of the time



The picture clearly shows that there isn't anything screwed in to hold it in place. Maybe adhesive but when the CPU is mounted it should hold on just fine even without it so there really is no need. You only need a non-conductive layer between the plate and board.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 7, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Don't "pry" it. Give the top side of the board where it pokes out through the holes a few taps with a small hammer (have a stead hand,) It only holds the cooler on so there should be absolutely nothing holding it on. It should come off fairly easily once you get it to move. Be gentle and patient with it.



hmm, it feels like it's glued on to the board, bcs i tried with small knocks but it don't give in :/


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 7, 2013)

I have seen older MSI boards with the backplate attached with an adhesive of sorts but that was quite a few yrs ago and I killed the board trying to pry the sucker off, so be careful


----------



## Batou1986 (Mar 7, 2013)

puma99dk| said:


> hmm, it feels like it's glued on to the board, bcs i tried with small knocks but it don't give in :/



also when you heat it up try twisting it instead of pulling straight up
a thin piece of plastic like a guitar pick to pry with may also help
heat really is the key to making this much easier



Aquinus said:


> The picture clearly shows that there isn't anything screwed in to hold it in place. Maybe adhesive but when the CPU is mounted it should hold on just fine even without it so there really is no need. You only need a non-conductive layer between the plate and board.



my point was it should come off easily since there should only be a lil bit of sticky stuff to hold it there since the cooler holds it in place 99% of the time instead its covered with adhesive for no reason.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2013)

i got the cpu socket backplate off now it took a lille nic nic on the pcb, but i think i will go and borrow some of my sis nail polish to cover it up, i just hope she got a green one ^^;


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 8, 2013)

thats weird. that is supposed to be easily removeable.

is it second hand? because that might explain why someone double sticky taped it to the back of the motherboard permanently.

anyways no harm done as the scratched bit is a part of a bigger trace..

and just a tip for the future, if you want to pry something off gently, use a blunt screw driver with the tip covered in masking tape(any tape will do, just make sure the glue on the tape is strong).


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 8, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> thats weird. that is supposed to be easily removeable.
> 
> is it second hand? because that might explain why someone double sticky taped it to the back of the motherboard permanently.
> 
> ...



it's actually SuperMicro's original CPU Socket backplate, so i dunno why it's so hard, used hairdryer and than i could take it off, but i will borrow a little green nail polish from my sis, to cover the small scratches later.


----------

